# Battery storage in console



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I use a 45qt yeti as a tiller console. It has my grab bar and ram mounted GPS bolted to the side. I very rarely use it as fish storage so I thought it would make for a cleaner in stall if I put my 40 amp/hr GPS battery in the cooler and just used it as dry storage.

An ice mule will fit inside with the battery box and a few small things so I can still keep drinks and whatnot if I wanted.

Would ventilation be a problem for the battery?


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Ventilation is a good thing for batteries.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

batteries can sometimes put off hydrogen and oxygen gasses. These together, in the right concentration, with a spark, can blow up.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You can get away with it if it's a gel or agm battery. If it's a standard lead/acid then no


----------

